# Kookaburra question



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 16, 2009)

Are kookaburras nocturnal?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Not suppose to be, but I have seen a few sitting on power lines late at night in Urban areas with good street lighting, and have also heard them laughing late at night too. So I guess they could be marginally.


----------



## aussie.snakes (Nov 16, 2009)

No they are diurnal.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 16, 2009)

no


Will


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah i thought they were diurnal as well
I witnessed one the other night feeding on some kind of animal just near my house at 12.30am
It was reasonably lit up from street lights about 50m away
I quite often hear them during the night as well


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

So are they nocturnal or diurnal, or both


----------



## Snakebuster (Nov 18, 2009)

no they r not


----------



## melgalea (Nov 18, 2009)

i had a kookaburrah for quite awhile that i raised from a baby- it was a orphan and came into my care. it was very quiet all night long and made the most horrible noise all day. lol. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 18, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> no they r not


So why did i see one hunting at 11pm?????????


----------



## aussie.snakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I see them every now and then flying around the roads, hunting at night.

Despite this I would still say they're diurnal. Dirurnal and nocturnal are just terms the science uses to try and explain the world around us. Like most forms of classification it is not going to be true in all cases. The behaviour of the birds could be affected by a whole array of different variable such as the availability of food, maximum daytime temperature, time of year or loss of habitat. I would still say they are diurnal because this will explain the majority of their behaviour.

I guess no one has told the kookaburras that they are ment to only be active during the day, no matter how hungry they are .


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 18, 2009)

i have seen this one near my joint sitting on a stop sign (several times) at bout 10pm at night ... however i get 4-5 of them sitting on my backyard fence pretty much every morning ...


----------



## cougars (Nov 18, 2009)

I use to keep and breed Laughing and Bluewing kookas. They mainly hunt during the day,But on a moonlit night they would catch the mice that use to frequent the aviary


----------

